# Storm, 11 months.



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! I haven't updated in a while, my camera is still somewhat broken and I can't really choose what camera I want, so I kind of avoid taking pictures with right now, because they end up having terrible quality. 

But Storm is now 11 months old, so I did bring my camera with me today.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is really a cutey-pie. how big do you think she'll get?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's growing up so beautifully... Definitely took her sire's pony height though!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't believe she's a yearling already!! She's growing up so beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh.. my ... god! She is becoming more and more stunning!!! I am jealous that you have such a pretty horse


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

OMG she's ADORABLE


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Look at that knee action! I'm curious how tall she is right now?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> She is really a cutey-pie. how big do you think she'll get?


Thank you, she's probably gonna end up pretty small.



soenjer55 said:


> She's growing up so beautifully... Definitely took her sire's pony height though!


Thanks on her behalf! Her mother was a pony as well, but her sire was a little bit smaller. 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can't believe she's a yearling already!! She's growing up so beautiful!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't believe it either! Times sure flies.



Cherrij said:


> Oh.. my ... god! She is becoming more and more stunning!!! I am jealous that you have such a pretty horse


Thank you! She's turning out pretty well. 



PreciousPony said:


> OMG she's ADORABLE


She sure is the cutest little thing.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Look at that knee action! I'm curious how tall she is right now?


123 cm to the withers and 127 cm to the butt. That should be about 12.1 hh to the withers and 12.2 hh to the butt.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't believe its been so long! She is absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

N'awww, she's not as tiny as she looks then! I was expecting about 11hh!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning! I'm loving how she is maturing


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous and growing up so beautifully! Congrats!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what was her breeding? I forgot. Such a gorgeous pony would be in high demand in the US, I think. I dont' see many well bred , beautiful ponies like that around here.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Still my favorite foal  I think she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DraftDreamer (Apr 15, 2013)

The last picture is so precious!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

shes absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! I love love love updates of her!!! do you think she will end up big enough for you to ride? No rush though haha! I love the wee baby stage  well... weeish as shes almost a year lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is the most adorable little thing! She's still incredibly flashy and I can't wait to see how she's going to mature.

I honestly don't think I've seen her in a single picture where she didn't look amazing. No yearling fuglies for her .


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thyme said:


> I can't believe its been so long! She is absolutely gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Time flies!



Endiku said:


> N'awww, she's not as tiny as she looks then! I was expecting about 11hh!


I actually measured her properly today, she's 125 cm to the withers and 130 cm to the butt!



AnnaLover said:


> She is absolutely stunning! I'm loving how she is maturing


Thanks on her behalf! 



Saranda said:


> Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous and growing up so beautifully! Congrats!


Thank you, I'm very happy with the way she is turning out!



tinyliny said:


> what was her breeding? I forgot. Such a gorgeous pony would be in high demand in the US, I think. I dont' see many well bred , beautiful ponies like that around here.


She is a lovely mix of a bunch of breeds. Her mother was probably a Welsh Cob and her father is a German Riding Pony (Thoroughbred, Arabian, Welsh, German Warmbloods etc.) So she's a little bit of everything.

Her mother










Her father










Her grand sire










Her great grand sire - Whom she is almost an exact copy of.










Grandma's sire.










So she has a lot of beautiful horses in her breeding. 



HorseLovinLady said:


> She's beautiful!!





verona1016 said:


> Still my favorite foal  I think she's absolutely gorgeous!





DraftDreamer said:


> The last picture is so precious!


Thank you guys!




AngieLee said:


> shes absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! I love love love updates of her!!! do you think she will end up big enough for you to ride? No rush though haha! I love the wee baby stage  well... weeish as shes almost a year lol


I hope she will be big enough for me! We'll see, ponies grow a long time, So I'm going to keep my fingers crossed. 



smrobs said:


> She is the most adorable little thing! She's still incredibly flashy and I can't wait to see how she's going to mature.
> 
> I honestly don't think I've seen her in a single picture where she didn't look amazing. No yearling fuglies for her .


Oh she's not the prettiest thing at the moment. Although this is not a flattering photo, standing downhill and on a pile of poop, this is her at the moment, and as you can see - she has done some growing, because that's me standing next to her.










I don't know if you guys remember, but I could carry her around 11 months ago.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

She's so gorgeous! As always, she looks stunning in her pictures. I actually think she's looking pretty big compared to the last time we saw her-she looks nice and solid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

She was the tiniest, but fiercest little thing!

Anyone remember?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

And here's a video from today. I can't wait until we get to turn them out in the summer pasture, only two weeks left until she get's to roam around on 7-8 hectares of land.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

She's sure growing up into a beautiful little lady.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She has always been so cute! I love the video with her and her little friend.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's so lovely, and I love how much attitude is packed in that little body, lol.


----------



## stallion19 (Mar 13, 2013)

Shes beautiful love her name my stallions name is Storm!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

